# trying to put weight ON



## larababyx (May 3, 2010)

okay so theres many people on here who have issues about them bieng to big but there is never any help for people who need to put it on ! 
everybody thinks its okay to be skinny but they have know idea until you are actually that skinny because you are always tired and your bones crack etc there are many disadvantages of it 

but if you look on the internet you cant find anyhting like weight watchers or slimmers world to help you to put it on !  does anybody know of any websites or groups that can help me put it on  or any advise at all really. 

THANKS !


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 3, 2010)

I don't now of any groups or such, but I know what the most common tip is: Try to use more nutrient (and calorie) filled foods. For example instead of using low fat milk, get a higher fat milk, etc. If you don't eat snacks between meals today, adding a little something in is another way to get more calories in in a healthy way.

Edit: Since you mention being tired and having bones crack, I feel you should probably see a doctor to see if there are any underlying health issues. It could be an overactive thyroid or something completely else. If you were just naturally quite skinny, I'd expect you'd feel well being as you are. Since you aren't, make sure you are healthy first.


----------



## larababyx (May 3, 2010)

ty .. and ive always been really thin ! x


----------



## tthelwell (May 3, 2010)

I have also always been very skinny and tried to gain healthy weight over the years. There isn't really any website to help us skinny girls out. Most weight gain websites are for body builders and athletes.

I recommend eating a high protein diet and working out (yes working out). This will help build mass rather than fat. Either that or wait for nature to take its course.

I don't have any heath issues related to my weight (bones don't crack and I don't get tired too easily). Be sure that a doctor verifies that there are no underlying health issues with your weight.


----------



## larababyx (May 3, 2010)

yeh ive noticed that most website are for athletic people  . i once thought about using the powders but i know that when i would stop taking them id probably lose weight anyway i just need to make a strict diet for myself and eat more often - harder than it sounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 x


----------



## dietcokeg (May 3, 2010)

Let me start off by saying i would love to be on the same boat as you. I know this lady who had the same problem as you and she went to a nutritionist and said to her Mars bars are the answer (dont know if you have them in the states) their very high calorie choc bars - she had to eat about 5 a day along with other high calorie foods but becareful as its not the best for your blood pressure and excercise at the same time to build up muscle.  

I Havent food many online site or group for this eaither most of the searches were bodybuilding related. Maybe you should start your own site or blog and help others like yourself!

Hope that helps!


----------



## cyanidewine (May 9, 2010)

Eating for muscle mass gain :: stumptuous.com

It's mostly like you said, for athletic people but not entirely. Here's an excerpt from the article.

"his advice is geared towards folks who are already skinny and lean,  people who got called Skeletor in high school, and people who can play  the xylophone on their ribs. This is for people who genuinely need some  meat on their bones. It’s also for folks who are a bit more advanced,  have lost the fat they want to lose, and are now looking to put on some  muscle while maintaining their relatively lower body fat levels."

also, protein protein and protein! And the "powders" won't make you lose weight when you stop taking them, a personal trainer I worked with actually recommended protein for both weight loss and gain, it depends on how you eat.  Working out will also help, even though it'll boost your metabolism, and its much healthier to gain muscle weight instead of fat weight, even if you are skinny. I'm 5'3 and 100lbs, but I'm very energetic and I don't look unhealthy. If you're tired and you feel its related to your weight, I'd really look into seeing a nutritionist or doctor, and take vitamins! 
GNC is a little pricey but their women's multivitamins are pretty good, and I'm sure if you look around you can find some that are good and suit your price range.

And like that article that I linked said, look into some good healthy fats, like avocados! good luck =]


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 7, 2010)

oh i am in the same boat as you hunny!
but as others have said do go to the doctor or seek medical attention for the reasons of feeling tired cause i did/ got a blood test and found out i was anemic and calcium deficient and hence i was feeling tired all the time.

i also second having a diet of more protein and carbs....just keep on eating all the time "snaking" and excerise to build body mass and not fat.
HTH


----------

